# 3 Fatties (Daughter Assisted)



## jarjarchef (Aug 3, 2012)

So, I was showing my daughter the fatties. She and I are both bacon lovers, so thought she would get a kick out of them. Her eyes lit up and said we need to make one!!!! How can I deny her of such a simple request? So we talked about them and figured what we wanted to make.



I must give props to Silverwolf636 (and his wife) for the great tutorial thread!!!


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version



Now to be fair. I have been cooking professionally for 20+ years. So I have a bit of an edge, but his tutorial was on point!!



We ended up making Three Fatties. I did not plan on posting this, but she said "Daddy your not going to take pictures and put this on that web site you go too?" So again, how can I deny her? So I do not have the assembly pictures.



1) German Fattie: Bratwurst filling wrapped around sauerkraut, then the entire thing was wrapped with bacon. I am planning on making a quick Hunter Sauce, Spatzel and Red Cabbage to serve with it. We shall see if time allows for all of that.



2) American Fattie: Seasoned Ground Beef (SPOG) wrapped around creamy mac & cheese with a schmear of BBQ sauce, then the entire thing wrapped in bacon. I am only planning on doing some garlic bread and more BBQ sauce.



3) Mediterranean Fattie: Seasoned Ground Beef (SPOG) wrapped around blanched fresh spinach and a Parmesan, mozzarella, garlic cream spread, then wrapped with bacon. I am planning on using the same garlic bread or maybe some garlic Naan Bread




Here they are getting ready to chill. I am thinking of doing an old trick we do and put them in the freezer for about 15 min to really set the bacon to remove the wrap and place in the smoker.















3 Fatties.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Aug 3, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2012)

Man those really sound good - cant wait to see the results


----------



## brewandsmoke (Aug 3, 2012)

The brat one sounds amazing! Can't wait to see those results!


----------



## piaconis (Aug 3, 2012)

I love this!!!  Great culinary inspiration (especially the brat one) and great story to go with it.  My stepdaughter is suddenly interested in the smoker as well.  I made pulled pork for her graduation party (at her request), and maybe a couple of fatties will be the perfect opportunity to teach her the ways of the TBS.

Hope you both have fun with it!


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 3, 2012)

So it looks like we may need to wait till tomorrow for the cook. The skies just opened up with major rain. But gave me the time to explain why we can not really use my smoker in pouring rain and why. One day I will have an insulated one and weather won't be a factor........ So if it lets up in the next hour we will try....


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 3, 2012)

Fantastic sounding ingredients!!!


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations on the daughter, the fatties - truly inspirational -   AND the rain!


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 3, 2012)

So she is totally bummed right now because of the rain. She was sooo looking forward to eating what we made tonight. Pizza is not filling the void. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better smoke day.


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 4, 2012)

So we were able to get the Fatties done today. I did not get everything made I wanted too for the sides. Had to help son with his breaks, fun fun!!! So with me not able to focus on the smoker for the entire smoke my daughter had to get the crash course on smoking and watching it. I think I have found my smoking buddy. She did a great job!!!! Nothing but TBS for her and she kept the temp very steady.

So I am happy with how they looked and tasted. I feel they might need some tweaking.....oh darn i have to make more.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So here they are just as I was taking them from the smoker....













3 Fatties Smoker.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Aug 4, 2012






Here is a couple pics after they were sliced......













Spinach Fattie.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Aug 4, 2012


















2 Fatties.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Aug 4, 2012






So that was it. We had fun and got to cook with my daughter. It was a great experience. Looking forward to the next one....


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 4, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> So that was it. *We had fun and got to cook with my daughter*. It was a great experience. Looking forward to the next one....


Isn't that what life's all about?!!! That's great you got to spend some really good quality time with your daughter!

My step-daughter recently moved back in with me after 3 years on her own. We have really been spending some time together and today fixed dinner together. I grilled some burgers and we fixed everything else together. It was really nice, something that never would have happened 3 years ago, she has really grown up.

Oh BTW the fatties look awesome, your daughter did an excellent job with them!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on getting your daughter in the kitchen with you. The fatties look great


----------



## zahlgren (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome job! The brat and kraut option has me very intrigued!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2012)

Really nice job...I love cooking with my girls...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks outstanding and happy to hear the daughter is well on her way smoking/cooking!


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 6, 2012)

zahlgren said:


> Awesome job! The brat and kraut option has me very intrigued!



The brat I used was a premade one. I tried to get ground pork and they were out.  It was good, but too heavy on the smoke. I squeezed out most of the juice, next time I will not, it needed it. But all in all it has a lot of potential. I will try it again, maybe braised red cabbage instead, I prefer that over kraut.


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 6, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks outstanding and happy to hear the daughter is well on her way smoking/cooking!



We are already planning the next smoke. She does not like ribs, so we are looking at brisket. She has never had that before. :sausage:


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Aug 6, 2012)




----------

